# Angeln in Friesland



## weller95 (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen#h
Ich fahre demnächst eine Woche in die Niederlande und zwar in die Nähe von Leeuwarden. Dort machen wir eine Bootstour. Und nun habe ich viele Fragen:

-Ich brauche doch mit meinen 14 Jahren doch einen Vispas 
 und diese Auflistung der Angelgewääser,oder?

-Wo bekomme ich die?

-Muss ich da noch in einem Verein oder so sein?

-Was kostet mich das?

-Bei dieser Liste sind auch die Gestze oder? Sind die auf      
 Deutsch?

-Wie muss ich mir diese Auflistung vorstellen? Ist da ein    Buch? 
-Dadrin steht auch wie das mit dem Nachtangeln ist oder?

Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort und ein herzliches Dankeschön im Voraus!
LG Philipp Weller


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*

Hallo ich fahre immer nach Ernewald bei Drachten dort kannst du auch Wochenscheine für Touristen kaufen in jeden Angelladen oder im Touristenbüro da kannst du auf alles angeln ohne dir den Vispas fürs Jahr zu kaufen.


----------



## weller95 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*

Ok,danke!
Was kostet der denn?
Auf was angeln sie da?


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*

Hi,
an die Bestimmungen für Friesland halten , für Hecht und Karpfen gilt ein Entnahmeverbot.
Am bessten hier   http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm  mal alles durchlesen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## weller95 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*

Ja danke! Das hatte ich auch schon mal gefunden. Aber wie ist das mit der Wochenkarte? Weil der Vispas kostet ja über 30 Euro oder?


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*



weller95 schrieb:


> Ja danke! Das hatte ich auch schon mal gefunden. Aber wie ist das mit der Wochenkarte? Weil der Vispas kostet ja über 30 Euro oder?



Hi,
wenn du es schon gefunden hattest solltest du es auch lesen 
Hier http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm   steht das der Wochenerlaubnisschein etwa 10,- EUR. kostet 
Einfach mal runterscrollen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## weller95 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*

Danke!
wenn ihr noch tipps oder so habt bitte schreiben.
#h


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*



weller95 schrieb:


> Danke!
> wenn ihr noch tipps oder so habt bitte schreiben.
> #h


 
auf was willst du denn angeln,wie Udo schon gesagt hat Karte kostet 10 Euro pro Woche. sehe gerade noch mal nach du bist 14,da kostet sie nur 5 Euro und du darfst damit auf alles angeln, beachte nur die Schonzeit und das Entnahmeverbot für einige Fische.


----------



## kspr (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> auf was willst du denn angeln,wie Udo schon gesagt hat Karte kostet 10 Euro pro Woche. sehe gerade noch mal nach du bist 14,da kostet sie nur 5 Euro und du darfst damit auf alles angeln, beachte nur die Schonzeit und das Entnahmeverbot für einige Fische.



das schonmaß ist auch nicht zu vergessen ;-)



Leeuwarden ist eine schöne ecke wirst dort spaß haben, versuche dich an die kleinen Grachten/Polder zu halten. Diese sind einfacher zu befischen und lass dich nicht täuschen, in fast jeder "Pfütze" in Holland gibts Fische (Von Aal bis Zander). 

Sofern du auf Raubfisch angeln willst, halte dich an Fingerlange 5-8cm Wobbler (ich empfehle flaschläufer, die grachten sind meist nich tiefer als 1,50m),Gufi´s oder 2/3er Maps Spinner, sowie Tandemspinner. Natürlich ist der tote Köfi auch nicht zu verarchten.

Beim angeln auf Friedfisch gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach, nicht allzuviel zu beachten, da in NL echt eine enorme Weißfischbrut herrscht (liegt vielleicht an der Meerluft ). Rotaugen,Barsche,Brassen etc fängt man meist schon mit der Stipprute und 1er Made.

Sofern du es auf Karpfen, Brassen etc abgesehen hast solltest du anfüttern, dann wirst du nicht lange auf die Brassen etc warten müssen.


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen und wünsche dir viel Spaß auf deiner Tour


----------



## weller95 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*

Danke für die Tipps!
Ich wollte es tagsüber mit Spinnködern und Dropshot probieren und nachts mit Köfi und wurm? 
Schonmaße und so sind ausgedruckt.

Zitat:
Zitat von kspr
Diese sind einfacher zu befischen und lass dich nicht täuschen, in fast jeder "Pfütze" in Holland gibts Fische (Von Aal bis Zander). 

(sorry wusste nicht wie man das richtig zitiert)

Nur leider darf man Aale auch nicht angeln -also C&R

Noch ein paar Fragen:q:

-würde es etwas bringen mit Fischstücken anzufüttern?
-Tipps oder Erfahrungen zu Dropshot in kanälen.
-Und wenn Jemand noch Tipps zu Aal, Barsch, Zander in diesen Kanälen hat bitte schreiben

LG


----------



## kspr (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*



weller95 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps!
> Ich wollte es tagsüber mit Spinnködern und Dropshot probieren und nachts mit Köfi und wurm?
> Schonmaße und so sind ausgedruckt.
> 
> ...



Also zum Thema Dropshot kann ich eigentl nur sagen, lass es^^ Die Kanäle sind meist so flach dass sich dropshot nicht lohnt.

Von Aal bis Zander habe ich nur so gesagt, natürlich ist der Aal komplett nicht entnehmen und zu beangeln.


-Fischstücken anfüttern

mhh weiß nich habs nich probiert, will ich mich nich zu äußern ^^


----------



## TFVP2505 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*

Darf man mit dieser Wochenkarte an allen Seen und Flüssen angeln oder gibts da au ne Liste wo man darf und wo nicht?

grüße


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*

Hi,
die Liste bekommst du zu deiner Wochenkarte.
Wichtig für Friesland ist das Hecht und karpfen nicht entnommen werden dürfen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## TFVP2505 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*

@ Udo

Danke für die Infos.
Was denkst du was besser wäre eher den Vispas holen oder 2 wochenkarten? Mit welchen Karten darf man an mehr Seen angeln oder sind die beangelbaren Seen und Flüsse bei beiden identisch?

Gruß


----------



## Nanninga (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*

Hier noch von mir eine Web-Site von meinem Verein, da kannst Du die Symbole, welche mit einer deutschen Flagge gekennzeichnet sind, anklikken und alles nochmal in deutsch lesen. :m Denke dran, dass jede Provinz zusätzlich zu den allgemeinen Bestimmungen auch eigene Bestimmungen hat.;+

http://www.hcexcelsior.nl/startpagina.html

Gruß
Nanni|wavey:


----------



## TFVP2505 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*

Danke nochmal euch allen.

eine Frage häte ich noch.
Krieg ich die Wochenkarten in jedem x-beliebigem Angelshop oder muss man da an nen speziellen?

Zur Info wir fahren in Earnewald los und shippern Richtung Sneek, Leeuwarden, Lemmer, Herrenveen und zurück.

Grüßle


----------



## kspr (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*



TFVP2505 schrieb:


> Danke nochmal euch allen.
> 
> eine Frage häte ich noch.
> Krieg ich die Wochenkarten in jedem x-beliebigem Angelshop oder muss man da an nen speziellen?
> ...



Die Wochenkarten bekommst du in jedem Angelgeschäft, Trödelladen mit Angelzubehör.

Kenne die Gegend um Leeuwarden,Lemmer,Heerenveen ganz gut, dort lässt sich echt top fischen. Momentan läuft jedoch der Köfi am besten. Wenn du mit Kunstködern dein Glück versuchen willst, empfehle ich dir flachlaufende Wobbler, Tandemspinner. In den breiteren und auch weitaus tieferen (größeren) Kanälen kannst du auch super mit Gufi angeln.

Viel Spaß bei deinem Trip.


lg
kspr


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*



TFVP2505 schrieb:


> Danke nochmal euch allen.
> 
> eine Frage häte ich noch.
> Krieg ich die Wochenkarten in jedem x-beliebigem Angelshop oder muss man da an nen speziellen?
> ...


 In Ernewalde gibt es am Hafen ein Tourismusbüro das hat auch die Scheine,10Euro die Woche. Ist genau hinter der Tankstelle findest du auf jeden Fall.


----------



## TFVP2505 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*



kspr schrieb:


> Die Wochenkarten bekommst du in jedem Angelgeschäft, Trödelladen mit Angelzubehör.
> 
> Kenne die Gegend um Leeuwarden,Lemmer,Heerenveen ganz gut, dort lässt sich echt top fischen. Momentan läuft jedoch der Köfi am besten. Wenn du mit Kunstködern dein Glück versuchen willst, empfehle ich dir flachlaufende Wobbler, Tandemspinner. In den breiteren und auch weitaus tieferen (größeren) Kanälen kannst du auch super mit Gufi angeln.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Tipps, hab mich letztens erst mal mit Gummies und Spinner ausgerüstet und versuch so mal mein Glück. Und natürlich mit Köfi. Wie sollte man den denn anbieten, eher auf Grund oder an der Pose --> Zielfisch ist eig. Hecht, Barsch und Zander.

Grüße


----------



## Udo561 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*



TFVP2505 schrieb:


> Und natürlich mit Köfi. Wie sollte man den denn anbieten, eher auf Grund oder an der Pose --> Zielfisch ist eig. Hecht, Barsch und Zander.
> Grüße



Hi,
bei allen 3 Fischarten unterschiedlich 
Hecht am bessten Köderfisch an der Pose ( ca. 10 Gramm ), ca. 1 Meter über Grund anbieten , Einzelhaken und Stahlvorfach.
Beim Biss sofort anschlagen.

Zander fängst du gut auf Grund , Köderfisch je nach Gewässer an ein Grundblei von 20 - 60 Gramm , wenn Hechtvorkommen vorhanden ist auch Stahlvorfach.
Sehr gut eignet sich auch eine Montage mit Futterkorb in die die Fischstückchen füllst.

Barsch mit Köderfisch zu fangen ist ganz einfach , Pose , Köderfisch an einen Einzelhaken  dann im Mittelwasser stehen lassen oder ganz langsam eindrehen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## kspr (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*

Ich selber Fische in NL eigentl so gut wie immer mit der Pose. Die Kanäle und Polder sind meist nich so tief, daher fische ich viel lieber mit der Pose.Ein Vorteil dabei ist, das man eine viel größere Fläche abfischt, da in den Kanälen so gut wie immer ein bisschen Strömung ist. Dabei variiere ich nur mit meiner Posen- und Köderfischgröße.

Auf Barsch finde ich den gezupften Köfi (kl. barsch) am besten. Aber vorsicht auch hier steigen Hechte ein


----------



## h3nn3 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland*

Hi.
Ich war letzte Woche ebenfalls in der Gegend auf ner Bootstour. Leider nur 4 Tage. Aber in 2 Nächten konnte ich insgesamt 4 Zander überlisten. 56cm, 69cm, 73cm, 71cm. War also relativ erfolgreich. Alle mit totem Köfi auf/kurz über Grund angeboten. 2 mit Pose, 2 mit Grundblei. Alle mit Blitzhaken an nem 7x7 Stahlvorfach. Tip zur Stellenwahl: Versuch am besten Stellen zu wählen, wie Kanalkreuzungen oder Brücken oder Verbreiterungen. Nicht sonderlich zu empfehlen sind Stellen mitten in dem monotonen Kanal. Wir sind in den beiden Nächten in denen wir die Zander gefangen haben einfach mitten inner Wildnis geankert.  Sprich dort wo kein Anleger war. Beide Male Kanalkreuzungen. Und genau da war auch Fisch wie sau  Wenn du dann noch breite Kanäle hast, mit den roten bzw grünen Bojen, die die Schiffahrtsstraßen für Schiffe mit großem Tiefgang symbolisieren, kann nichts mehr schief gehen. Die Zeigen die genau die Kante an denen der Raubfisch steht. Dort legst du am besten deine Montagen aus.
Viel Erfolg.
H3nn3


----------

